# ADS 2 way x-overs?



## Fabreezai (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello-

Out of the archives of my garage I found my old school set of ads 200i speakers.
I would like to install them in my wife's Subaru however I cannot find the original x-overs for them. Any suggestions on what passive x-overs to use that would work best with these speakers?  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

You should post in the regular audio section. This section is only used for posting tutorials.


----------



## Fabreezai (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm Sorry, I will repost in the correct section.


----------

